# Intel HD drivers crash/intermittent freezes upon waking up from sleep mode.



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

A few weeks ago I got a new Dell laptop that came with Windows 10. One issue I've been having is that whenever it wakes up from sleep mode, the screen will freeze momentarily every few seconds. Sometimes the Intel HD drivers will crash repeatedly. This comes from doing just about anything -- web browsing, e-mail, etc., and it only happens after coming out of sleep mode until I power cycle the computer. I've been looking up the issue for a while and it seems to be a known Windows 10 issue, but I haven't found a solution yet.

*What hasn't solved the problem so far:*
--Scanning the system with Windows Defender.
--Scanning with Malwarebytes.
--Updating the Intel HD drivers from Dell.com .
--Updating the Intel HD drivers using an updater from Intel.com.
--Disabling the Intel HD drivers to switch to the Nvidia GPU.
--Uninstalling the Intel HD drivers.
--Updating the Nvidia drivers with GeForce Experience.
--Changing the preferred GPU to the Nvidia in the Nvidia Control Panel.

*System Specs:*
Model: Dell Inspiron 7559-763BLK 15.6"
CPU: Intel i5-6300HQ @2.3GHz
Integrated GPU: Intel HD 530
Dedicated GPU: GTX 960M 4GB
RAM: 8GB
OS: Windows 10 Home 64bit
Storage: 256GB SSD

One thing I've been trying to do is go into the BIOS to disable the iGPU entirely and just have the computer use the Nvidia GPU for everything, but I haven't yet figured out how to reach the BIOS in Windows 10. I also don't know if there is some other way for me to get better drivers from Intel (perhaps independent of the updater). For some reason I can't get this laptop to use the Nvidia GPU on the desktop at all.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> A few weeks ago I got a new Dell laptop t


If this laptop is brand new, why not take it back while it is under warranty? 
The Windows OS version does not determine how to get into the Bios, since the Bios is not associated with an OS. You would press *F2 *on a Dell computer to enter *Setup* (Bios). When a dedicated GPU is installed, it disables the integrated GPU, so you should not need to manually disable it in the Bios.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> If this laptop is brand new, why not take it back while it is under warranty?
> The Windows OS version does not determine how to get into the Bios, since the Bios is not associated with an OS. You would press *F2 *on a Dell computer to enter *Setup* (Bios). When a dedicated GPU is installed, it disables the integrated GPU, so you should not need to manually disable it in the Bios.


I went to the BIOS and couldn't see anything relating to graphics.

And for some reason, when I go through display settings on the desktop and look at display adapter properties, it shows the iGPU, not the dedicated GPU. I can't seem to get it to switch over.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Dell download page for your model Product Support | Dell US and install the *Chipset *and *nVidia *driver for your model
If you still have problems, Boot into the Bios and press *F9* to _Load Optimized Defaults._
If you still have problems go Start/Search and type* SupportAssist *this will start the Dell Diagnostics.
Or you can restart your computer and press *F12* and run the diagnostics. 
All fails, Post in the Dell *Community* Forum or contact Dell's Support.


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have never understood the Sleep mode. It hasn't worked on all PC's since Windows came out with it. There are some it does but, Most don't work. I have never used it. I never have the problems of those that do.:facepalm:


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

After reinstalling Windows the problem persists (on the default drivers Windows 10 comes with). I'll try the drivers from Dell when I have time.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

(I don't know how to edit posts from the phone app)

Oh, but I did do the hardware diagnostic and it said everything was fine.


----------



## ddda (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure if this will help but give it a try i say

Try disabling Intel(R) Management Engine Interface.

Device Manager->System Devices-> right click Intel(R) Management Engine Interface and disable.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while on the issue. A few days ago Dell released an update that I think was for both the BIOS and the iGPU. I just put the computer in and out of sleep mode again and the problem hasn't persisted so far, but I'll keep checking.


----------

